# Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?



## Kiru4 (7. August 2012)

Moin,

ich habe beschlossen meinen Horizont zu erweitern und mal nen Versuch mit Multirolle in der Brandung zu wagen. Nun habe ich das Forum durchforstet um das richtige Geraet zu finden, bin dabei auf die Abu 6500 ct Mag elite gestossen und auch gleich bei ebay fuendig geworden, ne neue fuer 72 EUR geschossen, war ne blitzschnelle Bauchentscheidung. Hab ich die Richtige Rolle erwischt oder Fehlkauf, bin bisl unsicher. Die hat nur ne 5,2:1 Uebersetzung, muss ich mir da nen Wolf kurbeln? Meine Daiwa emblem x5500t hat ja nen Meter Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung. Welche Rute koennt ihr mir empfehlen? Ne dreiteilige waere schoen, aber zweiteilig geht zur not auch. Bei der Rutenwahl waren die Angaben im Forum zu verwirrend. Ich kann leider nicht zum testen ans Meer kommen, ist bisl weit 500-600 km aus Sachsen. Daher bin ich auf gute Ratschlaege angewiesen. Bin 1,80m, 75 kg, werfe bisher mit der cormoran competition s und daiwa emblem x5500t mit blei 160gr und Keule 0,35/0.60mm real gemessene 120m. Reicht zum angeln aus, aber mich reizt das neue. Die Rute muss Multirollentauglich sein, bis 250 gr. Wg abkoennen, ca. 4m lang und angeltauglich sein, also keine reine Wurfmaschine, guenstig waere auch toll, auch gern ne gute gebrauchte, ob es da was bis ca. 100 EUR gibt, woher, wahrscheinlich ebay England?
Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar!


VG
Thomas


----------



## basslawine (7. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

moin Thomas,

das wird nicht ganz einfach,

Dirk (Nick: Abumann) hat noch einiges auf Lager, aber eher nicht in der von Dir gewünschten Preisklasse:

http://www.surfcasting.de/8.html

Die gerade ausverkaufte Sonik SKS ist kein schlechtes Stöckchen für 75€, gibts wohl auch in 13". Mglw. bestellt Dirk die ja noch mal nach, ich würd einfach mal Kontakt mit Ihm aufnehmen, falls er nicht hier im Thread sowieso antwortet.

Import aus UK ist wegen Versandkosten/Transportlänge oft sehr schwierig, da muss man sich ein bischen reinarbeiten, bis man einen englischen Shop mit Versand nach D findet.

Ich habe einen Grossteil meiner Ruten gebraucht in Holland gekauft (marktplaats.nl) und dann per UPS eine Abholung organisiert, da kostet dann der Versand ca. 30€.

Grundsätzlich würd ich an Deiner Stelle nach einer zweiteiligen Rute schauen, die eignen sich für die englischen Wurftechniken  einfach besser.

Bei Ebay tauchen alle Jubeljahre auch in D ab und zu mal Ruten auf, das ist dann aber ein echtes Geduldsspiel.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Kiru4 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin Marco,
danke für deine Infos. Schade das die Sonik gerade ausverkauft ist, der Preis wäre ja super. Ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt ca. 150 für ne gute Rute (gebraucht) zu zahlen, aber erst wenn ich sicher bin mich mit der Multi dauerhaft anzufreunden. Gibt es überhaupt 3-teilige Ruten für die Multirolle? Kannst Du mir nen Rutenmodell empfehlen? Was sagst Du zur Rolle, ist die okay?
Danke.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## basslawine (7. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin Thomas,

Die Abu Rolle zu dem Kurs ist sehr ok, gerade zu Werfen üben, weil schön niedrig, leicht zu warten (und tunen).
Zum Angeln bevorzuge ich die alten shimano tsmII. Die sind einfach robuster mit Edelstahlgetriebe und einteiligem Käfig. Werden allerdings seit fast 20 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. 
Ähnlich robust gebaut sind die Penn 525/515 und neuerdings werden auf der Insel mehr und mehr die Avet 5.3 MC Rollen benutzt.
Aber alle drei zuletzt genannten Rollen sind nicht so Werferfreundlich wie die Abus, Daiwa 7HT oder als moderner Clone der Abus die Akios Rollen.

Bei den Ruten ist eine Empfehlung fast unmöglich, das hängt einfach zu stark von Deinem Wurfstil ab.
Am Anfang sollte man auf keinen Fall eine zu harte (Tournament) und zu lange Rute wählen, sonst wirft die Rute Dich anstatt Du sie.
13" (3.90m) sind normalerweise ein gutes Maß, viele bevorzugen aber auch immer noch 12" (3,60m).

Ich habe vorhin nochmal kurz bei Ebay.co.uk geguckt, und als mögliche Einsteigerrute diese hier gefunden:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TF-GEAR-D...shing_FishingRods_EH&var=&hash=item35bac187dd
Aber wie bei allen Sachen: der eine liebt sie, der nächste hasst sie.

So ich muss jetzt kurz weg, schreibe vielleicht später noch ein wenig mehr.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Kiru4 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin, 
Danke fuer den Link, die Rute klingt gut. Die Rolle ist  heute gekommen,  wirklich neu da hab ich echt nen guten Kauf getaetigt. Nun werd ich aber erst mal mit ner alten  Brandungsrute testen, sollte zum erlernen  der  Rollenbedienung   reichen, dann erst ne ordentliche Rute kaufen. Was  mich bisl geschockt hat, das an der Rolle so viele Einstellmoeglichkeiten vorhanden sind! Und  der Schnureinzug ist mit ca. 30 cm echt wenig, da muss ich ja 300 mal kurbeln! Mit Stationaer sind  es nur 100 mal. Faellt  einem da nicht  der Arm ab oder geht es dafuer leichter, wie bei nem Fahrrad mit kleinem Gang bergauf?  Das  schreckt mich bisl  ab,  werde die  Rolle deshalb wieder  verkaufen und eine mit Hi Speed kaufen,  das die Kurbelei  nicht ganz so schlimm ausfaellt. Das halte ich fuer nen riesen Nachteil beim  Angeln,   wenn die Dorsche da sind muss es schnell gehen. Gibts irgenwo  ne Anleitung wie die Rolle  eingestellt  werden muss, deutsch waere besser. Schade das es hier keinen  gibt der mir  das zeigen kann, werd  wohl doch mal an die Kueste  kommen muessen.

DANKE!

VG  
Thomas


----------



## basslawine (9. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin,

ich versuchs mal der Reihe nach:

1. Immer dran denken, für Multirolle beringte Ruten werden mit den Ringen und Rollen nach oben gefischt. Mit einer normalen (stationärberingten) Rute könnt es Probleme bis hin zum Rutenbruch geben, da bei nur 5 oder 6 Ringen der Abstand zwischen den Ringen so gross ist, dass die Schnur bei gebogener Rute (Kraut, Dorsch, etc.) unter den Rutenblank gezogen werden könnte, dann gibts eine  Bestrebung der Rute, die Ringe nach unten zu verdrehen und im schlimmsten Fall drehts Dir die Rutenspitze ab.  Zum Werfen auf der Wiese sollt es aber gehen.

2. Einstellmöglichkeiten: 
A. mit dem "Druckknopf" rechts kann man den Freilauf einschalten bzw. die Spule vom Getriebe entkoppeln. (Auswerfen) 
B. Knöppe rechts links sind zur Zentrierung der Spule, bei Freilauf ein sollte die Spule sich ganz wenig hin und her ruckeln lassen (spürt man). Bitte nie die Knöppe so anziehen, dass Druck auf die Spulenachse ausgeübt wird, ansonsten kann es die Achse verbiegen. Die Spule sollte im Freilauf immer ungehindert drehen können.
C. der Schieberegler auf der  linken Seite ist die Magnetbremse, geht von Null bis Full, bitte anfangs immer mit Full schmeissen, damit die Spule während des wurfes nicht überdreht, sonst gibts ne Perücke
D. unterhalb des linken Zentrierungsknoppes ist der Klicker, kann man als Bissanzeiger verwenden, beim Auswerfen bitte Klicker aus
E. jetzt fehlt nur noch die Sternradbremse an der Kurbel, damit stellst Du ganz normal die Bremskraft für den Drill ein (also ca. 1/3 Schnurtragkraft)

Schnureinzug: ich habs gerade mal nachgemessen, bei gefüllter Spule (Durchmesser ca. 4 cm) müsste pro Kurbelumdrehung ca 60-65 cm Schnur eingeholt werden, die Highspeed holt dann ca. 75 cm ein. Die Highspeed Abu ist aber ein wenig anfällig für Getriebebruch, bleib einfach bei Deiner Mag-Elite.
Entweder ist die Spule bei Dir ziemlich unterfüllt, oder du hast einen original "Zoll"-stock verwendet.
Beim "Dickdorsch" einholen ist die limitierende Kraft der Widerstand des Fisches, ist diese Kraft zu gross dreht man langsamer, wird sie geringer kann man schneller drehen. Ich hab das mal mit einer dicken 7000c Daiwa stationärrolle und der Shimano TSMII ausprobiert. Mit der Daiwa war bei 800gr zug schluss mit gemütlich Kurbeln, bei der TSMII bei 1100gr. Das entspricht auch ungefähr meinen Erwartungen, da durch die direktere Kraftübertragung einer Multirolle diese etwa mehr Zug übertragen sollen könnte.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: der geringere Schnureinzug macht in der praxis nichts aus, da man ohne weiteres schneller drehen kann.

Ne deutsche Einstellanleitung für Multis habe ich nicht, kann Dir aber per Mail eine englische zukommen lasssen, wenn Du mir deine Mailadresse per PM mitteilst.

Gruss Marco


----------



## fisherman' (9. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin.
Eigentlich wollte ich dir auch ein paar Tipps geben,aber "Basslawine"hat schon alles super erklärt.
Verkauf die Rolle auf keinen Fall,oder sag mir Bescheid!!!
Ich habe davon schon einige,nehme sie zum Angeln und auch zum Casting(Wiese).
Meine Stationären habe ich alle verkloppt....nur noch mit Multi...und von wegen zu langsam,alles Quatsch,komme damit super klar!
Falls du mal im Norden bist,fahre bei Dirk vorbei.Er hat bestimmt ein Spielzeug (auch gebraucht) für dich.
Ach ja,zweiteilig,vieeeel besser!
Gruß Henry.


----------



## fisherman' (9. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin
Hab ich ganz vergessen:Wenn du am Anfang nicht gleich die 120m schaffst,nicht aufgeben....irgendwann steht am Anfang eine "2" !:m


----------



## Kiru4 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin,
DANKE fuer die Tipps, bin dank euch wieder hoch motiviert. Werde die Rolle behalten. Am We gehts zum ueben an den Teich, vorher noch ne alte Brandungsrute aufgeruestet, paar mehr Ringe angetuedelt. Reicht zum werfen aus, ehs ans Meer geht kauf ich ordentliche Ruten. Bin echt gespannt. Ich werde berichten wie viele m Schnur ich geschrottet habe. 

VG
Thomas


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin moin,

ist es eigentlich normal, dass Briten ihre Brandungsruten ohne Rollenhalter kaufen? Hab grad mal ein paar britische Shops durchgeblättert auf der Suche nach Ruten für Multirollen und bin bei einer Penn Affinity hängen geblieben. Passt alles perfekt, vor allem der Preis (100Pf), aber die Rute hat keinen Rollenhalter. Steht lediglich bei, dass einer für einen Blank mit 28mm Durchmesser passt.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Normal oder nicht?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (15. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Moin Dorsch_Freak,

bei unseren Wettkampfruten machen wir die Multirollen mit so etwas hier fest.

http://www.veals.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh00...metal-coasters-saddle-clamp-1007.html#SID=113
Da bist du sehr flexibel was die Position der Rollen angeht.

Hier ein Link mit befestigter Rolle.

http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=278

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Bei dem Ersten seh ich leider kein Bild, das Zweite sieht mir aus wie Rohrschellen mit Griffen dran. Kommt das so ungefähr hin? Werden solche Clamps auch am Strand benutzt?

Gruß


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Es gibt so eine variable Befestigung mit etwas anderem Haltesystem für Multi-Rollen auch von Penn http://www.ebay.de/itm/390537898683?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Von Brakeaway habr ich zwei Versionen in Ebay gefunden
1. Aus Metall http://www.ebay.de/itm/Klammern-Breakaway-Grosen-25-mm-27-mm-30-mm-33-mm-Fischen-/251329069157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item3a84614065
2. Aus Kunststoff http://www.ebay.de/itm/Breakaway-Plastik-Befestigung-Fischen-Meeresfischen-/360729214450?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&hash=item53fd22fdf2


----------



## hydrophil (16. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

diese "dinger" heissen coaster und sind fuer mich das non plus ultra zum festtuedeln der rolle.

die ganz biligen von breakaway funktionieren super und sind kaum klein zu bekommen.

kommt auch gut, wenn man erektionsprobleme hat, drumtuedeln, festknallen, feddich.

frueher gabs auch surfruten mit alubutts, da konnte man die rollen auch ganz einfach festschweissen.


----------



## doc040 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

;+coaster für die Multirolle, Reel Seats für Stationärrolle, Es gibt auch Reel seats mit coaster. Und ja ,man kann auch Multirollenruten mit Stationärollen werfen.


----------



## fly-martin (16. September 2014)

*AW: Brandungsrute fuer Multirolle?*

Hallo Dorsch-Freak

ja, das ist bei etlichen Ruten von der Insel ... die Jungs fixieren Ihre Rollen mit "Coastern", dadurch kann die Rolle und die Länge des unteren Rutenendes passend zur Armlänge des Werfers eingestellt / fixiert werden.

Die Coaster gibt es für verschiedene Rutendurchmesser ...


----------

